# "Real Talk" From Gen. (R) Mattis?



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.businessinsider.com/general-james-mattis-aspen-security-forum-2013-7



> Retired Marine General James N. Mattis gave an insightful talk to a packed crowd at the Aspen Security Forum on Saturday.
> 
> The general told Blitzer the military "is not worn out" and can carry out any mission, but "we should not fight wars without a clearly defined end state ... when you go to war, it can't be a half-step" — meaning, you have to be fully committed to winning.
> 
> ...


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jul 26, 2013)

Would've been nice if he made Commandant.


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2013)

Mattis is one of those guys we desperately need right now in the highest offices, uniformed or civilian, in the land. The problem is he's threatening to the status quo, isn't a politician, and won't hesitate to step on toes. With the exception of speeches like this I doubt we'll see him in the public eye.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm shocked Mattis even made GO, let alone Commandant, considering his FG promotions would of been during the Clinton Administration.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Didn't want to begin a new thread on the General, and since his name is still in play, thought I'd put this here.  Semper Fi, General!

<I did some fact checking to verify that this is actually a true story>

*General Mattis on Christmas as Duty Officer:*
A couple of months ago, when I told General Krulak, the former Commandant of the Marine Corps, now the chair of the Naval Academy Board of Visitors, that we were having General Mattis speak this evening, he said, “Let me tell you a Jim Mattis story.” General Krulak said, when he was Commandant of the Marine Corps, every year, starting about a week before Christmas, he and his wife would bake hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of Christmas cookies. They would package them in small bundles.

Then on Christmas day, he would load his vehicle. At about 4 a.m., General Krulak would drive himself to every Marine guard post in the Washington-Annapolis-Baltimore area and deliver a small package of Christmas cookies to whatever Marines were pulling guard duty that day. He said that one year, he had gone down to Quantico as one of his stops to deliver Christmas cookies to the Marines on guard duty. He went to the command center and gave a package to the lance corporal who was on duty.

He asked, “Who’s the officer of the day?” The lance corporal said, “Sir, it’s Brigadier General Mattis.” And General Krulak said, “No, no, no. I know who General Mattis is. I mean, who’s the officer of the day today, Christmas day?” The lance corporal, feeling a little anxious, said, “Sir, it is Brigadier General Mattis.”

General Krulak said that, about that time, he spotted in the back room a cot, or a daybed. He said, “No, Lance Corporal. Who slept in that bed last night?” The lance corporal said, “Sir, it was Brigadier General Mattis.”

About that time, General Krulak said that General Mattis came in, in a duty uniform with a sword, and General Krulak said, “Jim, what are you doing here on Christmas day? Why do you have duty?” General Mattis told him that the young officer who was scheduled to have duty on Christmas day had a family, and General Mattis decided it was better for the young officer to spend Christmas Day with his family, and so he chose to have duty on Christmas Day.

General Krulak said, “That’s the kind of officer that Jim Mattis is.”

The story above was told by Dr. Albert C. Pierce, the Director of the Center for the Study of Professional Military Ethics at The United States Naval Academy. He was introducing General James Mattis who gave a lecture on Ethical Challenges in Contemporary Conflict in the spring of 2006. This was taken from the transcript of that lecture.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2016)

The Warrior Monk. 

Mattis will go down in Marine lore as one of those unique and legendary characters, like Chesty, who were too outspoken to ever become CMC, but who's rough outspokenness and battlefield demeanor define the Corps as the tough and feared organization it's always been.


----------

